# Carter's Ink with pour spout, olive green



## RelicRaker (Jul 7, 2017)

Construction crews are continuing to tear up ground in my neighborhood. 
This was a surface find... 
Carter's Ink, just under 6", olive green, with pour spout.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 7, 2017)

Nice find!  Carter's cone inks come in variety of colors, but I don't think I've seen another master ink in this green.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jul 7, 2017)

Harry Pristis said:


> ... I don't think I've seen another master ink in this green.


Cool! Thx.


----------



## whittled (Jul 7, 2017)

Very nice! I don't know if I'd call it olive, reminds me at the top of some later Lockport bottles but that may be the lighting and graphic on my computer.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jul 7, 2017)

Yeh, it's almost Army green.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice find, that would look good in many collections including mine. Great window bottle.
Jim S.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jul 8, 2017)

Thx, Jim!


----------



## E (Jul 10, 2017)

Found one like this in more of a lite olive green shade - like yours more though...


----------



## sandchip (Jul 10, 2017)

Looks like it has unusually nice character to the glass for one of those. Danged nice surface find!


----------



## stuck on inks and crocks (Jul 11, 2017)

I've seen that color frequently, but the thing I noticed is that the lettering was running vertically rather than running along the shoulder horizontally. Nice piece. Your story reminds me of the time I found a nice blob top beer in my back yard that was being filled in. I found it in between the marks of the tread plates from the bulldozer. Thanks for sharing your find!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jul 12, 2017)

That is a real nice specimen.  I've been monitoring a construction site in my neck of the woods for the last few months.  Found a dozen or so TOC bottles but nothing nearly as nice as that one.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jul 26, 2017)

stuck on inks and crocks said:


> ...I found it in between the marks of the tread plates from the bulldozer.



Found a Bromo mini that way, in the tire tread of the digger, pushed into the mud. Not even a lip chip.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jul 26, 2017)

bottlecrazy said:


> That is a real nice specimen.  I've been monitoring a construction site in my neck of the woods for the last few months.  Found a dozen or so TOC bottles but nothing nearly as nice as that one.



This one came out of a basement dig-out. The crews cleared the earth by wheelbarrow and dumped everything in an empty lot. Aside from the Carter's, I've found a "W.E. McClain Successor to E. McClain / Cocoanut Oil / & Quince Seed" (3-side embossed rectangular BIM), the ceramic base of a "Jewsbury & Brown Oriental Toothpaste," a small Hubbell medicine bottle (BIM), and a few slicks.


----------



## bottlebuddy (Aug 10, 2017)

"Sweeeeeet!!


----------



## RelicRaker (Aug 10, 2017)

bottlebuddy said:


> "Sweeeeeet!!



Thanks!


----------

